# Addieren von Variable in While Schleife



## latina1984 (25. September 2007)

Halli Hallo,

ich möchte preise zusammenrechnen, die aber nicht in der datenbank stehen (also datenbankunahängig),also keine Aggrekatfukntion(SUM) sondern in einer Schleife stehen. 
Hab schon rumgegoogelt, aber nix passendes gefunden.

Beispiel:

Schleife Beginn/
datensatz 1: 500€
datensatz 2: 400€
Schleife Ende/

Total: 900€
__________________________________________________

Der QT:

$result = mysql_query
("select * from frachten order by datum" ,$db_link);

while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)) {
?>


<?
$kosten=
$row['spesen']+
$row['reperatur'] 


$summe=$row['entgelt']-$row['benzin']-$row['kosten']
?>

<?php echo $summe ?>

<? 
}
?>

Total:$<?HIER IST DAS PROBLEM WIE KRIEG ICH DIE SUMMEN ADDIERT?>


----------



## olqs (26. September 2007)

Probier mal das als Query und gib in der while schleife $row["summe"] aus:

select (entgelt - (benzin + spesen + reperatur)) as summe from frachten order by datum

und als komplette summe diesen Query:
select SUM(entgelt - (benzin + spesen + reperatur))) as total from frachten

Zugriff über $row["total"]

alternativ als anpassung deines codes:

```
$result = mysql_query
("select * from frachten order by datum" ,$db_link);
$total=0;
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)) {
?>


<?
$kosten=
$row['spesen']+
$row['reperatur']


$summe=$row['entgelt']-$row['benzin']-$row['kosten']
$total+=$summe;
?>

<?php echo $summe ?>

<?
}
?>

Total:$<?echo $total;?>
```


----------



## latina1984 (26. September 2007)

Super, das war ja eigentlich ganz simple...habs mir schon fast gedacht...VIELEN DANK noch mal!


----------

